# Squabus is a hen!!!!!



## cooingsosweetly (Apr 3, 2005)

I got home saturday after an awful day out in that chaotic world that is downtown toronto, and 5 minutes later, after having already greeted both Squabus and Ku, Squabus presented me with an EGG!!!!! She is a hen!!! How could i ever have thought that dovey little tiny thing was a cock? She bows and coos, and dances better than the cock!!! I didnt know hens did that!!!!!

Squabus the cock is .....A HEN!!!!
there were two eggs by monday night. i better get reading and reserching!!!
they look so proud...ANd photographing!!!!!


a hen!!!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations! The egg is definitely the ultimate proof of gender.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

ROFL, Cooingsosweetly!

Welcome to the wacky world of "Yes, It's a Cock, NO, It's a Hen!"

HUGS TO ALL, especially the little mother, Squabus!!    

I see Squabus took the worry out of "being close!"


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

We're going through the same thing with a young pigeon we're wintering in the house. Thought it was a boy but is now showing signs of being a girl. And, I always give them the wrong name!


----------



## cooingsosweetly (Apr 3, 2005)

*thank you for many warm replies*

thank you for being supportive durring this sexing of my little dovey hen, Squabus. The eggs are so magical, she moves them ever so gently with her beak, under her breast and crop. Ku sits atop the nest box looking so proud and grooming himself.
they have stopped exhibiting the obvious signs of being love doves and mating. Will this resume after the squabs are born? And should i plan to seperate them to prevent too many eggs from being fertalized? 
Have lots of reading to do now. never planned on having a mated pair!!!!
A MATED PAIR!!! so much for the planned soft release of squabus in the spring!!!!
I have to get a bigger place with higher ceilings so she can fly better. it is 8 foot ceilings now, but not very big.

Spring will bring many happy things like moving after the squabs have grown their feathers and are ready to accept a new roosting site.

oh, so much reading to do. thank goodness for pigeon-life.net!!!

queenpigeon

p.s i stayed up untill 4.30 am sketching the pigeons last night...with indirect light of corus, i am the next Diane Jacky.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

cooingsosweetly said:


> Spring will bring many happy things like moving after the squabs have grown their feathers and are ready to accept a new roosting site.
> 
> oh, so much reading to do. thank goodness for pigeon-life.net!!!
> 
> ...


You are in for a wonderful experience .. baby pigeons  We would love to see some of your pigeon artwork if you would care to share it with us. Diane Jacky's work is quite something, isn't it?

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

cooingsosweetly said:


> they have stopped exhibiting the obvious signs of being love doves and mating. Will this resume after the squabs are born? And should i plan to seperate them to prevent too many eggs from being fertalized?
> 
> queenpigeon


Congratulations! And don't worry about having to separate them, all you have to do is get "dummy" or wooden eggs (or pretty much anything that is safe and eggish), and they will be more than happy to lay on them. They don't even seem too disappointed when they don't hatch (usually). This way you can decide when you want more babies or not. Just wait until the first egg is laid that you want to replace, then grab it and replace it, and same with the second. If you catch them before they are incubated, then the life has not begun to grow yet and you don't have to feel bad about it.


----------



## cooingsosweetly (Apr 3, 2005)

*hatched egg*

ku and squabus hatched their first egg yesterday, and the squeeker is tiny, yellow and grey with the usual huge eyes and clear beak wattle on pink beak. The pigeons are glowing with beautiful happy auras, and are thick and chubby with plumage and down. two days before the hatching, they began looking around my apartment for nest building materials, and startyed picking at a straw hat and wicker chair. i unwove the hat and provided their feathers that i have saved while cleaning up the house. the nest is better than any other pigeon built nest i have ever seen. 
this is one of the happiest times in my life, and i am truly amazed at the wonder and birth of this little precious angel dove, whom i have named after Mr. Squeeks. I spell it Mr. Squeekz...(for this, it will probably turn out a hen!)


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Congratulations to Ku and Squabus on thier first baby, and congratulations to you grandma! Be sure to post tons of pics for us to OOOOH an AHHHH at


----------



## Chigglesworth (Feb 9, 2007)

We used to have a female dove that danced, coo-ed laughed and made all the boy dove noises. My husband used to think she was a he until the eggs started coming..


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Congratulations to Ku and Squabus on the birth of their first squab!  

Lindi


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Congratulations.
Enjoy the baby cause they grow so fast.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations to all on the hatching of the new baby.

Pictures, please?


----------



## cooingsosweetly (Apr 3, 2005)

*sparky squeekz in the pin feathers!!!*



TAWhatley said:


> You are in for a wonderful experience .. baby pigeons  We would love to see some of your pigeon artwork if you would care to share it with us. Diane Jacky's work is quite something, isn't it?
> 
> Terry


wow, i would love to scan and share my pigeon art. i think i will make a website for my pigeon friends, why not? I want to share photos too, but dont have a computer of my own, and need to get them scanned and uploaded and all that crap-a-cola, geeez, soon friend. soon, i will share the photos and likeness sketches.I actually amazed myself, but when you really love someone, it is easy to draw them. the love just jumps out of the paper.

Sparky Squeekz is doin so well, he is fat, and will be pied like daddy, and the pinfeathers are all over him!!!It has been 11 days since the egg hatched. the other one didnt hatch, it wasnt fertalized i guess. the past three days, the mated pair have been loving each other up all day long!!! Squeekz is lucky he has me and my boyfriend to hang out with, oh!!!!Squeekz has the king eye!!! The dark black shiny eyes, not the red ones or typical grey squab eyes...Oh, this is sooo exciting.

...and he smells good. smells soft...and is very relaxed all the time.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

A MOST WARM WELCOME AND WISHES FOR A GREAT LIFE TO "THE PRINCE OF THE NEST," SPARKY SQUEEKZ!

May he live long and prosper!!

Of course, we all look forward to updates!

LOVE HUGS AND SCRITCHES!!


----------



## cooingsosweetly (Apr 3, 2005)

*Update*

have three cameras (27 pics x 3 cameras) full of the progress of Mr Sparky Squeekz. I have to get them put on a disc, and that will be in about two weeks (next payday). I have it in the budget, so count down the days, to see his squabbie little face!!!!!!!!!!(looks just like daddy)

queen pigeon


----------

